# World's Tallest Skyscraper - 20 Years Ago



## Anton (Oct 4, 2002)

Today i was 'round at my mother's palce helping her to clear out some junk and stumbled across the family's 1986 edition of World Book encyclopedia. As a kid back then, the _Skyscraper_ article used to fascinate me - being a Sydneysider, the 2nd bottom entry on that table was of particular fascination. The only building not in North America, and one of two not in the USA - impressive when one was an 11-year old Australian. Oh, how times have changed. 

i dont know how up to date this article was at the time - ie, 1986 - but this was pretty good source for me in those days. this was about all we had in those days - no internet so no SSC or emporis. Instead when i was in year 6 i walked around around the Sydney CBD in my school holidays to all the big buildings asking details (height, owner, floors, architect, etc). Often i'd get to see the superindendant, only a few told me to "get lost", and when i went to the former Regent Hotel (now Four Seasons???), the hotel manager took me in for tea in his office and showed me all the details, took me to the roof. lol - i was 11 but very serious!! :laugh:


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

I imagine Standard Oil is the Aon center?

Almost all are in USA and now almost all are in Asia


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

How things have changed!


----------



## spotila (Oct 29, 2004)

only 7 buildings with a total height of 1000ft +. Those were the days ^_^


----------



## richardsonhomebuyers (May 6, 2005)

And soon Chicago will have 6 or 7 all of its own.


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## satit28 (Mar 9, 2005)

most of them are in America............
but now..........Asia and Dubai................


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

At least this chart didn't count structural height.


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

Amazing, it brings memories back to life...


----------



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

Ah, I remember looking at that very same article about 10 years ago. 

MLC - 250 m? Must have shrunk in its old age.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

First Canadian Place is 298m / 350m to antenna. Not sure about this First Bank Tower


----------



## Mesh22 (May 5, 2006)

Skybean said:


> First Canadian Place is 298m / 350m to antenna. Not sure about this First Bank Tower


It's inaccurate. most encylopaedias/world books and any other annual published record books are generally slow with the facts, or false. Besides, in 1986 MLC wasn't even Australia's tallest office building, the 63 floor Rialto Towers in Melbourne at 251m were taller than MLC's 244m.


----------

